# Ressources Applescripts d'Adam Goldstein



## jeeeeerome (12 Octobre 2022)

Hello

Je suis tout nouveau surApplescript et je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un bouquin vraiment pas mal du tout sur AppleScript :
"Applescript maitrise complète" d'Adam Goldstein.
Il y a juste un petit problème : je n'arrive pas à trouver les ressources du livre pour faire des copier-coller des ligne de code.
Ces ressources existaient en 2005 à la sortie du livre mais aujourd'hui tout a dû être archivé et la maison d'édition ne répond même pas.

Quelqu'un aurait-il sauvegardé ces resources quelque part?

Merci


----------



## baron (12 Octobre 2022)

Regarde peut-être si le site de l'éditeur n'aurait pas été archivé sur Webarchive : 





						Wayback Machine
					






					web.archive.org


----------



## jeeeeerome (12 Octobre 2022)

baron a dit:


> Regarde peut-être si le site de l'éditeur n'aurait pas été archivé sur Webarchive :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci je ne connaissais pas du tout ce site d'archive. Y a vraiment de TOUUUUT. Malheureusement je n'ai pas trouvé ce que je cherchais sur les différentes pages. Juste la version du livre en livre à feuilleter (et à acheter) mais qui est juste des photos des pages en un iBook. Au final il y aurait la solution d'acheter la version Kindle (mais en anglais) mais bon...


----------



## les_innommables66 (12 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir,

si le code figure dans le livre, et que tu as un iPhone, est-ce qu’une photo avec extraction du texte te ferait gagner du temps ?

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## jeeeeerome (12 Octobre 2022)

les_innommables66 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> si le code figure dans le livre, et que tu as un iPhone, est-ce qu’une photo avec extraction du texte te ferait gagner du temps ?
> 
> ...


Oui merci c'est pas bête, je n'ai pas d'iPhone mais je dois bien pouvoir trouver une appli avec reconnaissance de texte chez le concurrent. Google trad doit le faire il me semble. Bon ça demandera un peu plus de manips pour le renvoyer directement sur le mac qu'avec les ressources mais après tout je suis débutant donc taper du texte ne devrait pas me faire de mal non plus ;-)

Bon, si Adam Goldstein ou son éditeur ne me répond dans la semaine, je me débrouillerais comme ça!


----------



## baron (13 Octobre 2022)

Si c'est pour envoyer sur le Mac et que tu as Monterey, tu ouvres la photo ou le scan de la page avec Aperçu et tu sélectionnes le texte (même manuscrit !) puis tu copies dans Text Edit par exemple.
Ça fonctionne du feu de Dieu sur mon nouveau MBP M1. 

Bien sûr, puisqu'il s'agit de code, il faudra quand même relire soigneusement…


----------



## jeeeeerome (13 Octobre 2022)

Bon effectivement j'ai bien trouvé une solution qui me permet de scanner le texte avec reconnaissance de texte avec une petite application dédiée sur une tablette qui me l'envoie sur Evernote au format texte qui se synchronise automatiquement sur mon ordinateur par le biais de la même application et voilà ;-)
voilà un problème de réglé


----------



## jeeeeerome (13 Octobre 2022)

baron a dit:


> Si c'est pour envoyer sur le Mac et que tu as Monterey, tu ouvres la photo ou le scan de la page avec Aperçu et tu sélectionnes le texte (même manuscrit !) puis tu copies dans Text Edit par exemple.
> Ça fonctionne du feu de Dieu sur mon nouveau MBP M1.
> 
> Bien sûr, puisqu'il s'agit de code, il faudra quand même relire soigneusement…


Je suis sur Catalina et cette fonctionnalité ne semble pas fonctionner mais c'est intéressant à savoir!! Merci


----------

